# Rumor: New York Signing Jason Williams In Order To Trade Him



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> The Knicks have until Thursday to negotiate exclusively with ex-Clipper Jason Williams, who has decided to end his retirement. By claiming Williams on waivers, the Knicks acquired the Clippers' exclusive negotiating rights. But a person with direct knowledge of the Knicks' plans said they intend to trade Williams if they can reach agreement with him on a contract. Since they acquired his rights by claiming him on waivers, the Knicks wouldn't have to wait the customary three months to trade him. It's a risk-free way to acquire another minor asset without incurring any cost. This is a significant change in approach for the Knicks, who have spent the past decade or so acquiring minor assets at extraordinary cost.


http://ken-berger.blogs.cbssports.com/mcc/blogs/entry/11838893/16413982?source=rss_blogs_NBA

The question is what kind of value does Jason Williams have, that will lure another team to bite? Also, will this include a team taking a sorry *** contract like Jefferies, Walsh is getting desperate.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Signing and trading him can't make financial sense...


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Why would you think he is desperate?*

He is exactly on his schedule. There is enough for 1 max contract already and if Curry gets moved, he will have enough for 2. Curry will not be so hard to move if he has ANY kind of start to the season. He only has one year left after this one and that is not such an onerous task. Jeffries, I don't think they are trying to unload. The fans are the only ones really talking about it. They got 2 guys in the draft that THEY had rated very highly (higher than their spot) and they may get a starting quality PG very soon.

As I have said plenty of times, I'm not convinced they will be able to land the guys they are targeting but having a solid young core and lots of space under the cap can be a wonderful thing for later deals.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

if walsh gets a 2nd round pick for him...i dont care , its something for nothing all he cost is money,jwill isn't better than duhon or sessions, but he probably isn't significantly worse either, if he comes back he should be good enough to play...so he should be good enough to trade.

fyi the vaunted class of 2010 is shrinking by the day , Roy is now close to an extension and atl is going out to johnson to hammer out an extension...there is no way Walsh will hold onto cap space into the season to work out a deal , he'll be cruicfied if he walks into the reg. season without a star.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*You make it sound easy*

Real stars are hard to trade for. I'm not interested in quasi stars with huge flaws like Marbury, Zach, and their ilk. He will not be crucified as long as Lebron James doesn't sign an extension. I like the direction of the team if they can sign Sessions. If they make the playoffs, it is a huge tip of the cap the Walsh and D'Antoni. The team will have been retooled from the disaster that it was. Besides, we have a good class in '11.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: You make it sound easy*



alphaorange said:


> Real stars are hard to trade for. I'm not interested in quasi stars with huge flaws like Marbury, Zach, and their ilk. He will not be crucified as long as Lebron James doesn't sign an extension. I like the direction of the team if they can sign Sessions. If they make the playoffs, it is a huge tip of the cap the Walsh and D'Antoni. The team will have been retooled from the disaster that it was. Besides, we have a good class in '11.


you really think the new york press is patient enough to wait for the trading deadline 2011? 

thats 8 months after he was supposed to sign some megastar...thats a long time ...especially if the team underperforms and thats a very real possibility with their depth next season i expect them to overachieve to a certain degree and raise expectations but that depth will be gone after the season...and in truth a quasi star is all he's gonna get after summer of 2010 who is gonna trade a superstar ?

is ferry gonna trade James then or riley gonna deal wade at that point?

at that point amare has been resigned to whomever...the picking will be rather slim unless you are looking for a zach randolph level talent (who is basically a 2nd tier star who is constantly miscast as a #1 guy )

there is no way walsh can get through a whole season with cap space til 2011(the year i always thought he should have always targeted anyway) the media will kill him and once they turn their back on you your days as GM are numbered, no matter how well you charm dolan.


----------

